# 2009 Defy Alliance increased stiffness?



## saoul (Jun 30, 2008)

Does the 2009 Defy Alliance have the same increased stiffness over the 2008 model (OCR AO) that the Defy Advanced has over the 2008 model (OCR C3)


----------



## Reventon (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, there should be increasred stiffness, but the improvement will not be huge


----------

